# Problema con un tablero electronico para basketball



## gago09 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hola , queria saber si alguien conoce los tableros electronicos(para puntuacion de basquet) fabricados por la empresa disprel S.A. que fundio?
La razon es que uno de los integrados de la consola de comando, y el unico que trae obviamente esta borrado su codigo.
Si alguien sabe que integrado lleva le agradeceria la colaboracion.
Si no me explique bien haganmelo saber 
Saludos


----------



## maunix (Sep 13, 2006)

gago09 dijo:
			
		

> Hola , queria saber si alguien conoce los tableros electronicos(para puntuacion de basquet) fabricados por la empresa disprel S.A. que fundio?
> La razon es que uno de los integrados de la consola de comando, y el unico que trae obviamente esta borrado su codigo.
> Si alguien sabe que integrado lleva le agradeceria la colaboracion.
> Si no me explique bien haganmelo saber
> Saludos



*gago09*, conozco esos tableros.  

También conozco una empresa que tiene una consola compatible, eso sí, te venderían la consola completamente, no un chip en particular.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 13, 2006)

Haz una foto del circuito y ponla.

Si tienes ooprtinidad coloca la foto en un servidor de fotos y pon el link ya que este foro como mucho puede haber 150k o sea baja calidad.

Deberias indicar que es lo que falla.
Por que fallo.
Indica tambien que es lo que todavia funciona, si se enciende, salen numeros, salen mal...

Finalmente si hay suertecilla y es un diseño sin ordenador/microcontrolar es posible adivinar por que hay muchos circuitos pero pocos los que realmente se utilizan y apartir de las alimentaciones y algunas señales se puede reconocer.


----------



## maunix (Sep 13, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Finalmente si hay suertecilla y es un diseño sin ordenador/microcontrolar es posible adivinar por que hay muchos circuitos pero pocos los que realmente se utilizan y apartir de las alimentaciones y algunas señales se puede reconocer.



Has dado en la tecla, el problema con esos displays es precisamente ese.

Que lo que se suele dañar es el microprocesador (si, dije microprocesador) y/o su firmware.  Además los IC que las componen son casi obsoletos y conseguirlos cuesta realmente trabajo.  Por eso la solución de la consola compatible a veces es la única opción, no la más económica pero sí la única opción.


----------



## gago09 (Sep 13, 2006)

gracias por la respuesta , el tema es el siguiente , el tablero esta en perfecto funcionamiento pero la consola esta muy deteriorada y me tiraron un precio muy elevado por una igual.
el microcontrolador esta colgado junto al tablero arriba , yo solo queria saber el codigo de ese integrado para poder rediseñar la consola nuevamente.
Si se enteran del codigo lo agradeceria.
Igualmente muchas gracias poor responder.
Gago09.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 13, 2006)

No seria mejor desoldarlo a saco pero sin romper pistas y soldarle con tiras de lins una especie de adaptador y meterle un pic.

Sacar el micro,
Luego con una resistecnia de 1k a 5V tocar patilla a patilla para ver que hace
y finalmente merter una placa adaptadora con un pic.[


Que raro que se funda el micro, en las teler es raro raro, que tiene algun tipo de memoria permanente? 
los que si fallas son los 24cXX unas memoria eepron que con el tiempo se estropean con arsaimer.
Si hay alguna de esas la reconoceras porque esta muy cerca del micro, tiene ocho patillas y no hay ningun componente analogico tipo resistenca o condensador asociado.


----------



## maunix (Sep 13, 2006)

gago09 dijo:
			
		

> gracias por la respuesta , el tema es el siguiente , el tablero esta en perfecto funcionamiento pero la consola esta muy deteriorada y me tiraron un precio muy elevado por una igual.
> el microcontrolador esta colgado junto al tablero arriba , yo solo queria saber el codigo de ese integrado para poder rediseñar la consola nuevamente.
> Si se enteran del codigo lo agradeceria.
> Igualmente muchas gracias poor responder.
> Gago09.



Gago09, no se cuanto te habrán pedido ni quien te lo habrá pedido, pero al valor de los tableros no me parece un precio caro lo que cobran , pero , allá cada uno.

El problema es que deberías rediseñar todo y no creo que te sea muy económico.  Estarías hablando de los números en que te cobran una.  

En ese punto, tuvimos que resolver un problema similar hace un tiempo y lo más barato era adquirir la consola.

Si quieres, te contactas conmigo por privado y te paso más información.

Saludos


----------



## maunix (Sep 13, 2006)

*tiopepe123,* realmente debieras ver el circuito del que estamos hablando.

En realidad no es cambiar así nomas, porque hay un firmware involucrado que se comunica con otro firmware y es ahí donde está el problema.  

No es solo cambiar IC sino saber como es toda la comunicación entre estos IC para que todo funcione correctamente.

No es algo estándar ni mucho menos.

Saludos


----------



## LUPA1972 (May 13, 2008)

Tengo problemas con la consola de mandos de un tablero Disprel, no es de basquet de 24 seg.
El tanteador visitante no funciona, por las pruebas que hice el problema es un integrado que tiene borrado el nro.
Alguién me ayudar con el nro. o contactandome con la empresa alternativa que mencioanan.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Luis.


----------



## Jorge_F (Sep 1, 2008)

Hola amigos, yo tengo en mi taller, desde hoy, un tablero de basquet Disprel, y buscando en internet, encontré este foro.
Por lo poco que pude ver, el circuito integrado, de 16 patas y que está borrado, en el control remoto es un DTMF Encoder, no sé cuál es el número, pero la señal que genera es DTMF, como las señales de discado de los teléfonos.
En el tablero que yo tengo, el problema fué un rayo durante una tormenta... se explotó un ULN 2003 que maneja los segmentos de cada dígito, cuando cambié eso, encontré que comenzó a funcionar, pero el segmento central de todos los dígitos no encendía, y cuando estaba buscando la falla, me dejó de funcionar el control remoto, y el transmisor DTMF ya no habla... 
Si alguien sabe el número, por favor avisen.
Saludos


----------



## LUPA1972 (Sep 2, 2008)

Jorge, en su oportunidad se me presento otro problema (en el club de mis hijas) y como yo no estaba empapado en el tema termine contactandome con el creador del equipo. Su nombre es Ing. Jorge Dato ("Jorge Dato" <jorgedato@arnet.com.ar>).
El trabaja haciendo equipos nuevos y reparando, consultas no responde pero te puede cotizar la reparación.
Espero que puedas encontrar la solución.
Saludos.
Luis.


----------



## Jorge_F (Sep 2, 2008)

Gracias Luis, encontré la falla, no sé cómo se llama el circuito integrado modulador DTMF, pero tenía una pista cortada en el remoto y no funcionaba, cuando la reparé arrancó todo.
Gracias de todas formas por la información.
Saludos
Jorge


----------



## JorgeV (Nov 22, 2008)

Soy el diseñador de los tableros Disprel.
Depende de la fecha de entrega el mismo puede estar en garantia.
Estoy a disposicion para poder repararlos y/o brindar apoyo.
Me extraña que se diga que no brindo información, dado que todo aquel que me ha consultado recibio todo el apoyo necesario.
Saludos
Jorge


----------



## Danza (May 11, 2009)

Es cierto Jorge, estoy armando un tablero para voley y buscando información en la red he seguido muchos comentarios suyos brindando información muy precisa. A veces tenemos un panorama muy acotado de la realidad dado que el problema que hemos aceptado solucionar electronicamente nos supera. Pero adelante con los desafíos!. Un abrazo a todo el foro.


----------



## alejosgi (Sep 6, 2011)

Hola! Me encargaron reconectar la consola que comanda un tablero de DISPREL instalado en una cancha de basket. El problema es que el cableado original fué reutilizado para instalar un tablero nuevo y ahora quieren recuperar el viejo para tenerlo como muleto. La cuestión es... es factible conseguir información de cómo van conectados los cables? Los tableros están colocados, y por el momento evistaríamos bajarlo. La consola de control SI la tenemos en el taller. La numeración del modelo está borrada, pero empieza con DBS .... /89. Gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 6, 2011)

Intenta ponerte en contacto con Disprel, seguramente ellos tienen toda la informaciòn


----------



## alejosgi (Sep 6, 2011)

Disprel sigue funcionando? Había leido en el foro, que quebró en el 2007!


----------



## paiolaignacio (May 24, 2013)

JorgeV dijo:


> Soy el diseñador de los tableros Disprel.
> Depende de la fecha de entrega el mismo puede estar en garantia.
> Estoy a disposicion para poder repararlos y/o brindar apoyo.
> Me extraña que se diga que no brindo información, dado que todo aquel que me ha consultado recibio todo el apoyo necesario.
> ...



hola que tal necesitaria saber de que lado va el PIC de la consola de control del tablero me han traido una para poner el PIC y no se si los primeros pines van del lado de la entrada de alimentacion o al reves el modelo de la consola es CTB-TJ-101 DESDE YA GRACIAS


----------



## JorgeV (Jul 4, 2013)

Te comento que la consola la diseñe sin microprocesador, por lo que no lleva ningun pic.
El tablero posee un  solo micro , que es Motorola y esta montado en la placa interna del mismo.
Los pic son micros con bajo nivel de inmunidad al ruido electrico por lo que se bloquean en forma aleatoria.
En la consola el primer problema que podes tener es que el zener de 5v se queme o los pulsadores.
Si mepodes detallar que falla presenta, te puedo indicar la solucion.
Saludos
Jorge V Dato


----------



## marcelomoy (Jun 25, 2016)

Queridos colegas, padres, idoneos, ayudantes o quien se cruce con estos viejos tableros

Me ha tocado reparar uno y encontré el integrado del control de disprel

NTE1690 o MV5089 es un generador de tonos por DTMF en base a una matriz de botones

ahora a la tarea de conseguirlo

Saludos


----------

